# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  prednost pri upisu u vrtić

## rima11

Drage forumovke!
Molila bih vas za pomoć.
Prije dvije godine posvojila sam dvoje djece, sada imaju 5 i 3 godine. Djevojčica ide u vrtić, a dječaka  sam htjela upisati ove godine ali bezuspješno! Ima previše djece..................Čitala sam na forumu da posvojena djeca imaju prednost pri upisu. Zanima me da li je to u svim vrtićima ili je to ovisno od vrtića do vrtića? Postoji li kakav dokument na što se mogu pozvati kod žalbe Upravi vrtića? 
Molim vas pomozite mi jer sam očajna!

----------


## kasiopeja

Posvojeno dijete nema prednost pri upisu, no svakako podnesi zalbu, imas vremena do kraja tjedna. Mozes jos i preko centra za socijalnu skrb traziti da ti pisu preporuku za prijem u vrtic sto bi ti vrtic mogao uvaziti kao olakotnu okolnost.

----------


## sonči

Kad sam ja svoju curku upisivala u vrtić....imala je prednost samo sam od centra trebala donijeti potvrdu da je dijete posvojeno....to je bilo prije tri godine.
Pitaj nekog u vrtiću....najbolje ćeš znati.

----------


## sonči

Sad sam pročitala do kraja tvoj post....da si već pitala u vrtiću.

----------


## prpa

Mi smo predavali papire ove godine i željeli smo da cure idu zajedno u mješanu grupu. Kod nas posvojeno dijete nema prednost pri upisu u vrtić, ali rekli su nam u vrtiću da donesemo preporuku Centra, pa pretpostavljam da će to ipak igrati nekakvu ulogu prilikom izbora tko će dobiti vrtić, a tko ne. Nažalost naš Centar se nije iskazao kad je riječ o preporuci, kad sam ju pročitala došlo mi je da ju ni ne prilažem... Srećom muž je mjesec dana ranije otišao u vrtić i objasnio im našu situaciju, pa možda budu milostivi :Cekam:

----------


## Šiškica

Ne kužim koje su im to fore u vrtićima!!! Ja sam shvatila da posvojena djeca definitivno imaju prednost pri upisu!!

Kad su nama nabrajali zašto nam curka drugi put nije dobila vrtić ( nije posvojena) imali su cijeli popis onih koji imaju prednost:
uvjek prednost imaju djeca branitelja, pa posvojena, pa samohranih roditelja, pa rastavljenih , pa oni koji imaju brata, sestru itd..

----------


## kasiopeja

Prednost odnosno veci broj bodova imaju djeca branitelja, samohranih, djeca sa poteskocama u razvoju (prioritet pri upisu) , te djeca iz obitelji sa troje i vise djece. 
Vec dugo sam u tome i nikad posvojenost nije donosila dodatne bodove ili prioritet.

----------


## kasiopeja

Prednost odnosno veci broj bodova imaju djeca branitelja, samohranih, djeca sa poteskocama u razvoju (prioritet pri upisu) ,  djeca iz obitelji sa troje i vise djece, djeca iz udomiteljske obitelji bez roditelja ili roditeljske skrbi, dijete sa djejim doplatkom, dijete iz iznimno socijalno ugrozene obitelji uz potvrdu Centra.
Vec dugo sam u tome i nikad posvojenost nije donosila dodatne bodove ili prioritet.

----------


## ArI MaLi

nema prednosti! mi smo ove godine predali papire i nase curke nisu primljene, pisali smo zalbu i trazili sastanak, pa su nam rekli da ce starija mozda do jeseni upasti, posto se pomice crta, ali mlada ima odredenih poteskoca  pa nju nece primiti.. tako da ovo za djecu sa poteskocama u razvoju kod nas se nije pokazalo kao prednost pri upisu.. a takoder smo pitali da ih stave zajedno u grupu, ali nis od toga :/

----------


## špelkica

Ja se nisam oko toga raspitivala, mi smo ga upisali u privatni vrtić u roku keks doslovno i nisam zažalila. Zašto ne probate privatan vrtić?

----------


## Šiškica

možda jel im je privatni tri puta skuplji ??? (kao meni)

a još k tome radi se o dvoje djece!!

----------


## Šiškica

Moj zaključak je da u gradskim vrtićima muljaju , varaju i lažu na žešće!!

Iste  informacije interpretiraju onako kao im odgovaraju!!

Meni će posvojenu djecu djecu nabrojati kao prioritet, a vama će reći da to nije prioritet!! i to u istom DV ista osoba!!
Zaključak je treba kopat vezu!!

A ja sam blesavi idealist i neželim da mi u takvom svijetu djete odrasta pa će mi sad djete treću šk.god. u privatni (tri puta skuplji )vrtić!!
Pravi sam blesavi idealist!!

----------


## rima11

Hvala cure na informacijama!
Nisam znala da je prednost starije dijete u vrtiću?!............On ima seku u vrtiću...
Privatni vrtić ..........odlična ideja ...ali ih u mom mjestu nema (unutrašnjost Istre). I zaista mi se ne da odvajati ih........ako već ona ide u taj vrtić htjela bih da ide i on s njom!
Pošto nisam jedina..........primljeno je 7 - ero djece.....neupisano 10. .............Mi mame neupisane djece smo se udružile i pripremamo se za sastanak sa ravnateljicom vrtića, načelnikom.....pa možda iskrsne nešto pozitivnoga!
Javit ću vam!

----------


## pretorija

nesto mi ovdi nije jasno DJECA BRANITEJLA imaju prednost koliko ja znam rat je zavrsio 95 godine I tada rodena djeca sad su vec punoljetna I netreba im vrtic :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## špelkica

Kod nas je razlika 100 kn državni-privatni vrtić tako da nam to ne igra veliku ulogu.

----------


## Ginger

> nesto mi ovdi nije jasno DJECA BRANITEJLA imaju prednost koliko ja znam rat je zavrsio 95 godine I tada rodena djeca sad su vec punoljetna I netreba im vrtic


Pa nisu branitelji dobivali djecu samo do 95.
Evo, moj brat bi teoretski mogao sad dobiti dijete i to dijete bi bilo dijete branitelja

----------


## Šiškica

Nemojte se ljutit al meni te fore da djeca branitelja svuda imaju prednost i izravan upis idu užasno na živce!!!

da nebi tko krivo svatio, ja sam  djete branitelja , al brate mili imam 35 god. i nikada mi nije palo na pamet igdje ikad koristiti taj privilegij..

To mi je ravno SVETOGRĐU!!!!

----------


## Mima

Ne znam gdje imaju prednost, ali u zagrebačkim vrtićima ne vidim da imaju.
Prednost imaju djeca invalida DR a ne branitelja.

----------


## Kikica1

Imamo djecji doplatak, sad i troje djece i muz mi je branitelj (al mislim da prednost imaju djeca invalida iz domovinskog rata). Kao sto Ginger rece, i branitelji mogu imati djecu ovih dana, a moj muz je imao 18 godina kad je krenuo u vojsku. Prednost nikad nismo imali, dapace, predbacivalo mi se da sta dijete dajem u vrtic kad sam doma jer ako ne radim, trebalo bi sa mnom biti do svoje seste godine. Kao da sam kriminalka zato sto zelim da se dijete bolje socijalizira, stekne stalne prijatelj i nesto nauci. 
Meni je mali na kraju u privatnom vrticu, nesto malo dobivamo subvencije od grada zbog djecjeg doplatka pa mi je malo skuplji od drzavnog vrtica ali da upisem vise djece u privatni vrtic definitivno bi radila samo da vrtic platim.

----------


## Ginger

šiškica, ja na to ne gledam tako, ljudi samo koriste ono sto mogu...iako mi isto nema previse smisla, al dobro...
moj brat otprilike kao i ti - nikad nikakvu prednost ili privilegiju za sebe nije koristio, a za djecu, na nasu zalost, nece imati ni prilike
mislim, gle, meni nema smisla ni da posvojena djeca imaju prednost, jer to su isto djeca kao i sva ostala (kao i djeca branitelja)

----------


## S2000

Nama su drzavne jaslice 650, a privatne 1200kn. Mislila sam i ja da je prednost imati vec brata ili sestru u vrticu, ali kad sam shvatila da se to odnosi tek za trece dijete, brze bolje sam pohitala prijaviti se na listu cekanja za privatne jaslice. Srecom, jer drzavne nismo dobili, a lista cekanja za privatne jaslice je 1.5god., a mrvica krece s 12 mjeseci... 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## sara38

Prema Pravilniku o upisu djece u dječji vrtić, konkretno u Rijeci, posvojena djeca kao i djeca branitelja nemaju prednost u odnosu na drugu djecu. Prednost imaju djeca iz udomiteljske/skrbničke obitelji. Djeca roditelja žrtava i invalida DR i djeca s teškoćama u razvoju ostvaruju direktan upis. I čini mi se da su za djecu HRVI besplatne jaslice i vrtići.

----------


## Shanti

Ni u vrtićima Grada Zagreba posvojena djeca nemaju (ne bi trebala imati) zbog posvojenja prednost pri upisu prema Obavijesti o upisu za sljedeću pedagošku godinu.
Navedeno je da sljedeće kategorije ostvaruju prednost: "djeca: roditelja invalida Domovinskog rata, zaposlenih roditelja, samohranih roditelja, u udomiteljskim obiteljima, bez roditelja ili odgovarajuće roditeljske skrbi, iz obitelji s troje ili više djece, djeca u godini prije polaska u osnovnu školu, djeca roditelja koji primaju doplatak za djecu, koja imaju teškoće u razvoju ako postoje uvjeti za njihovu integraciju u redovite programe, te koja žive u težim socijalnim i zdravstvenim prilikama".

Dogodi li se u praksi zabuna, pa posvojenu djecu u nekom vrtiću tretiraju kao udomljenu djecu i daju im prednost, ne znam, možda je i to moguće. Ovo mi je palo na pamet jer sam i sama od jedne mame u parku čula da mi ne moramo brinuti oko upisa jer udomljena djeca imaju prednost. Očito nije razlikovala termine udomljenje i posvojenje, i vjerojatno joj nije bilo jasno da smo mi roditelji jednako kao i ona. Vjerujem da nakon mog objašnjenja više ne brka ta dva termina.  :Cool:

----------

